# Contractor’s Guide - Effective Health and Safety Programs



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 يونيو 2009)

المرجع المرفق بهذا 
​ 
دليل المقاولين

لبرامج
السلامة والصحة الفعالة 
في مجال الإنشاءات​ 
Contractor’s Guide

Effective Health and Safety Programs​ 

صادر عن:
*Construction Safety Association of Ontario*​


----------



## anass81 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملف مفيد , من الممكن أيضاً وضعه في قسم الهندسة المدنية لأنه يتعلق بأعمال الموقع

بارك الله فيك م.جلال


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معلومات جميلة بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز جلال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز ومميز
بارك الله فيك أخي جلال


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك


----------



## os2_78 (6 يوليو 2009)

ملف مفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ملف مفيد , من الممكن أيضاً وضعه في قسم الهندسة المدنية لأنه يتعلق بأعمال الموقع
> 
> بارك الله فيك م.جلال


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخي ومشرفي أنس.

أسعدتني رعياتكم للموضوع, وقد قمت بعرض رابط الملف في قسم الهندسة المدنية لمن رغب في الإطلاع عليه وذلك بناء على نصيحتكم.

بارك الله بالجميع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> معلومات جميلة بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز جلال


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي جعفر.

شكرا جزيلا لكم هذا التواصل والتعليق الجميل على الملف.

بارك الله بالجميع أخي العزيزجعفر.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> ممتاز ومميز
> بارك الله فيك أخي جلال


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي ومشرفي غسان.

أسعدتني رعياتكم للموضوع, ووصفكم له بالممتاز والمميز. فكان لتعليقكم هذا مساحة من الفرحة حظيت بها نفسي, جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.

بارك الله بالجميع أخي غسان.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك


 

حياك الله أخي hassanaki.

شكرا جزيلا لكم هذا التواصل مع الملف.

وبارك الله بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

os2_78 قال:


> ملف مفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
حياك الله أخي os2_78.

شكرا جزيلا لكم هذا التواصل والتعليق المشجع.

وبارك الله بك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يوليو 2009)

os2_78 قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
> 
> وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به


 
حياك الله أخي os2_78.

ولكم مثل ما دعوتم به لي.

بارك الله بك وحفظك ورعاك.


----------



## متميز100 (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ جلال وشكرا لك على جهودك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يوليو 2009)

متميز100 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخ جلال وشكرا لك على جهودك


 
حياك الله أخي متميز 100.

شكرا جزيلا لكم جهد التواصل مع الملف ودعائكم الطيب. 
بارك الله بنا وبكم.


----------



## ahmed_wahead (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ahmed_wahead قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
حياك الله أخي أحمد وحيد.

جزاك الله كل خير على جهد التواصل مع الملف ودعائكم الطيب. 
كل عام والجميع بخير.


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رائع ومفيد...
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بتعرف ما أظن انه في حدى خدمني مثل هاي الخدمة لانه صار لي زمان بدور مثل هيك كتاب لاني ضابط في شركة انشاءات وانا مثل الضايع فيه فعلا شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا الك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

م/وائل أصلان قال:


> ملف رائع ومفيد...
> جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


 
حياك الله أخي الكريم وائل أصلان..

شكرا جزيلا لتكرمك بالتواصل الكريم مع الملف.

جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ابراهيم-82 قال:


> بتعرف ما أظن انه في حدى خدمني مثل هاي الخدمة لانه صار لي زمان بدور مثل هيك كتاب لاني ضابط في شركة انشاءات وانا مثل الضايع فيه فعلا شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا الك


 
حياك الله أخي الكريم إبراهيم..

شكرا جزيلا لتكرمك بالتواصل الكريم مع الملف. والحمد لله أنه كان مفيد لك.

خالص الأمنيات لك بالتوفيق في عملك وحياتك.


----------



## ahmed malik (29 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله اخي الفاضل.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> وفقك الله اخي الفاضل.


 

حياك الله أخي الكريم احمد مالك..

شكرا جزيلا لتكرمك بالتواصل الكريم مع الملف وكذا دعائك الطيب.

جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*صورة الغلاف*

صورة غلاف المرجع




​


----------



## eamad (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الف شكرلك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

eamad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف شكرلك وبارك الله فيك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله أخي الكريم عماد..
الف شكر لك تكرمك بالتواصل الكريم مع الملف وكذا دعائك الطيب.
جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------

